# Clown Display....



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was wondering..

Probably for the first time next year I will set up a theme... Im really liking evil clowns... gory and bloddy.. like them killing humans and skeletons...

I have a skeleton and a couple bodys...

What do I need for the clown display?

I have a fairy big yard...

I was thinking

Mirror (How many exactly...)
2-3 clowns... (anyone know any good clown masks on sale? I can buy them if u have any/know any place)
Blood (more... I dont have a lot)
3rd strob light.. .(mirrors + lights..  )
some body parts... (bloody legs... heads---need the most.)
Clown suits?
Guts... i dont know where to make/get that...


If anyone can please help me on tips, or where to buy... thanks guys  also, if u have stuff like that for sell, let me know. thanks


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

My mom (Myst) did a clown yard this year... I'll see if I can get her to post pics. She said alot of people walked in the street to avoid her house. I also have a clown room I do in my haunt. I found this mirror film that you slightly bend to create a fun mirror. It was only $65.00 free shipping. Real fun mirrors run between 200-500 from what I could find. I was very skeptical of the mirror I bought but it worked great. I will try and upload my pics later tonite.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks... Im on a budget a little bit though.. im 14 lol


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

here's what I have right now...

[Bhttp://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/cart.view[/B]


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

EDIT:here's what I have right now...

http://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/cart.view


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Link is to an empty shopping cart.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

oh sorry...

Heres what I have...

http://www.spirithalloween.com/sale/rainbow-clown-wig/ x2 (for 2 bodies.)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/sale/style-e-mask/ x2(this is the cheapest thing they had that was in stock and that looked good.. if u can imagine it w/ a wig... it looks good.)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/sale/long-black-child-gloves/ x3 (for the bodies.. )
http://www.spirithalloween.com/sale/wicked-jester-boys-costume/ x1 (one of my figures..)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/sale/black-loose-weave-fabric-decoration/ x1 (for the victims...to make them look kinda decayed)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/sale/bottle-of-blood-1-pint/ (just cause  )


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I also wanted something like this... but its sold out. Do you think I could make something like this? thanks guys....

http://www.spirithalloween.com/Decor_Props-Accessories/Animated-Dancing-Clown


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Crossblades,

It looks like you're getting everything on-line? Most of the Halloween specialty shops around here have huge sales the first few days after Halloween. You mentioned you're 14, if you have transportation, trying visiting the stores (if there are any) in your area. Also, our Big Lots, if you're familiar with them, had all of their Halloween stuff at 75% off. 

You're doing right to get it now instead of waiting until next year. Scour the forums for ideas NOW, and starting looking for free stuff. Ask your local building supply stores for damaged or throw-away material.

Start looking at everything through different eyes. Not what something is, but what it could be as a prop in your haunt. Good luck to you. Evil clowns are one of my favorites.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are some awesome tips..

Im scared if I go firday it will be too late... my mom says we can hit party city. (biggest party store here...)

I hope they just have stuff left...

As always... I can buy regular little kiddie like costumes and buy scary masks for them..

Is it going to be too late by tommorw?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you guys think they will have anything left on Saturday?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Depends where you go, but ya gotta be quick.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea... sorry I just cant get a ride until saturday...


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

CB,

I've been away from my computer since last week, so apologies for not replying sooner. I do a fund-raiser haunted trail and had to spend the week-end tearing down props.

Ran to the local WM for lunch. Bought plastic witch's cauldrons that are supposed to be used treat bags for 20 cents each. They had the skull and footprint landscape lights regularly priced $10.88 for $2.40. There is still stuff available but it's limited. 

I really urge you to improvise; use your creativity and imagination. Save your money for those special items you can't make yourself. I believe you'll have more pride and fulfillment with the props you create instead of buying. Also, chances are, anything you buy now, may not fit with your theme by next year - ideas have a way of evolving over time.

For some reason this year, I am crazy about skulls. I bought one on clearance from Big Lots and a can of expanding spray foam insulation (about $4) form WM. I found instructions on the web of how to make a mold using my (store-bought) skull and create all-I-want foam skulls; and I have almost a year to perfect this. 

We staff our haunt with about 100 people per night. I want to be able to cut back on that number and not affect our quality. So, almost all mechanized props are reallly just windshield-wiper motors. I've made a contact with a guy at the local salvage yard. For a couple of bucks each, I'll start practicing building movable props. I hope to have one staff member control several animated props with lights, fog, and music/sound effects.

I'm sorry for being so wordy. I think it's cool that at 14 you're this motivated to do your own haunt. Here's my real advice: Spend the next 4-6 months learning and planning. Don't spend any substantial money. There are so many resources on the net - take advantage of other people's knowledge and experience.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a freebie I had from last year. Went to Goodie's (if you don't know, it's like a discount clothes place) and got 3 half mannequins - for free. We use them in bodybags, as scarecrow starters, whatever we want. And they didn't cost us a thing. Don't be afraid to approach store-managers and tell them what you're doing. Get to know them now and make a point of dropping in every month or so to see if they have anything you can get. 

This is real important. As a 14 year old, make sure your parents know what you're doing and preferably have them with you when you speak to other adults. Also, if the managers will take a phone number to contact you if they find something you can use, give them a parent phone number, not your cell number. There's a lot of good, great people out there that will be more than happy to help you with your haunt. Unfortunately, you can't afford to be careless with your safety.


----------

